# DR Yau Thum at The Lister



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi ladies i am seeing this doctor tomorrow regarding numerous failed ivf attempts. Was wondering if any of you have any experience or dealings with the doctor.
I would be very grateful for any feedback.
Thanks 
Nicky


----------



## Tillyfloss (Aug 9, 2013)

I have not had treatment from him but met him when I went to a talk about egg sharing. He seemed very nice and gentle I thought. I've also seen that he's had some research articles published recently (try googling him I think they will come up). Good luck with your treatment


----------

